# New Outer track design



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

This is what I think my outer track will be once I get my layout going on my N scale 4x8 table. There will be an inner track also but I don't have the track yet. They will be DC because I don't have enough money at this time. This is EZ track


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

*Outer Track File*

This was done in AnyRail. It does not fully fit together correctly, but it is close enough


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

that's a cool outer loop. plenty of room for outer and inside spurs with that


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does that foam have a foil film on it? If it does you might want to see if it can be peeled off or replace it with a sheet of the blue or pink foam, then still have a plastic film that need to come off before painting or adding scenery on it. I am pretty sure that paint and glue won't stick to the sheet you have now.
The layout looks really good too.


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

*Inner Track Design*

I wanted to have 2 tracks because I want two trains running at the same time. I happen to have two separate DC controllers so I can do two separate tracks. I would love to have DCC but I don't have the money at this time. I might add more breakoffs of the inner track when i get more money.


----------



## bigmao (Jan 6, 2014)

I will probably add some sidings or some different track designs once I get more money


----------

